

Poker's Life Lessons For Entrepreneurs - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/hold-em-or-fold-em-entrepreneur-infochachkie/
Poker offers lots of life lessons, especially to entrepreneurs
======
undercoverbro
I like Monopoly article better than this one on Poker, but probably b/c I like
Monopoly and can relate to it better.

Keep the clever analogies coming, they are helpful to me.

------
WebGiant
Poker is to entrepreneurial training as swim class is to diving.

------
simonsays
Another poker analogy is a four - flusher; someone who is all talk and no
substance. There certainly are lots of wantrepreneurs who fall into that
category.

------
ucsbrocks
Reminds me of my college days of playing cards at business school - I was
usually the "sucker" at the table

------
snowbird122
If you can't spot the sucker at the table in the first 10 minutes, you are the
sucker.

------
barbye
i feel enlightened

